
We're all marks now - esjr
http://www.ducis.net/mssupport.html
======
coreyp_1
Hotmail (and, by proxy, all Outlook and Live email addresses) are notoriously
difficult to get emails sent to.

I've come to the point where I'm wondering if they blocked all of Digital
Ocean's IPs. I spent two weeks on the problem before finally giving up and
just proxying the emails through gmail. It was the only way that Hotmail users
could get our messages (including password reset requests, etc.).

